# Best fillet knife



## FUGAZI (Jun 14, 2017)

What is your favorite knife for cleaning inshore fish?


----------



## brriner (Jun 15, 2017)

I like Dexter Russell knives for inshore and offshore species. For inshore, I like the 8 or 9 inch blade.


----------



## Steyr (Jun 15, 2017)

Sheepshead and Drum are animals to fillet.
My favorite is electric. Mr Twister with 9 inch blade.
Now u walking the dawg !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2017)

Original Rapala with wooden handle. I've tried all kinds of fillet knives, and you just can't beat the original.


----------



## Snookpimpin (Jun 15, 2017)

Forschner Fillet Knives are the best hands down for every application


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Jun 15, 2017)

+1 for the Mr Twister piranha...the blue and white one not the green one. Makes short work of a redfish and laughs in the face of a Trout


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jun 15, 2017)

Steyr said:


> Sheepshead and Drum are animals to fillet.
> My favorite is electric. Mr Twister with 9 inch blade.
> Now u walking the dawg !


x2. Also a bubba blade is good but in hindsight I should have saved the money and got a rapala.


----------



## urack8ball (Jun 15, 2017)

The Mr. Twisters are good, but don't overlook a black & decker electric carving knife.  I went through a few Mr. Twisters before I happened to "borrow" the one from the kitchen. Blades seemed to hold up better...


----------



## Rabun (Jun 15, 2017)

I've got an old browning fillet knife that has three or four inches of serrations on blade (toward the handle end).  It sharpens easily, stays sharp and the serrations make it easy to cut through rib cages, bone, etc.  I use this one for the larger tougher fish like reds and sheepies.  For everything else (pompano, whiting, trout, flounder, etc.) I use my rapalas.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 15, 2017)

An electric Mr. Twister is hard to beat, but I always have two regular knives handy. They are both Victorinox. 

https://www.smkw.com/victorinox-cutlery-6-flexible-curved-boning-knife
https://www.smkw.com/victorinox-cutlery-5-skinning-knife


----------



## fishman01 (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr. Twister Saltwater electric knife and a Rapala are all I use for all species. Sometimes I use both on a single fish. For trout, I'll use the Rapala to get the fillets off, then the electric knife to remove the skin.


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont like electric knives, even for sheepshead. I have a rapala and a bubba blade that are my favorite. They both cut trout like butter and hold an edge well. They also do well on sheepshead, which are about the biggest pain in the rear to fillet. Reds? No problem. Flounder? Ive never seen anyone try to fillet a flounder with an electric knife. I prefer the manual way. But to each their own.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 15, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> I dont like electric knives, even for sheepshead. I have a rapala and a bubba blade that are my favorite. They both cut trout like butter and hold an edge well. They also do well on sheepshead, which are about the biggest pain in the rear to fillet. Reds? No problem. Flounder? Ive never seen anyone try to fillet a flounder with an electric knife. I prefer the manual way. But to each their own.



Not a fan of the electric either.  I have a few el cheapo fillet knives that I sharpen before use and they work just fine.


----------



## fishman01 (Jun 15, 2017)

What does everyone use to sharpen your knives with?


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 15, 2017)

Depends on the money you want to spend.  I carry a cheap bass pro one in my tackle box.  At home though I have a nicer one, about $40 that works really well.  I will sharpen the fillet knives on the nice one before a trip and then use the cheap one to sharpen between every few fish.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 15, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Original Rapala with wooden handle. I've tried all kinds of fillet knives, and you just can't beat the original.



Me too.. 

Used them all my life.
Freshwater
Saltwater inshore, offshore doesn't matter.

Good boning knife during hunting season too...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 15, 2017)

Mr twister piranhas for an electric and a buck Clearwater for a manual knife would be my choices.


----------



## bnz (Jun 26, 2017)

Victorinox... inexpensive and good blades.  Look at the ratings of their fillet knives on Amazon.  Like them better than my dexters. My  old rapalas have turned into bait knives.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 26, 2017)

X 2 on the Dexter Russell 

Original Rapala with the wooden handle I've had for 35+ years for freshwater trout and the like.


----------

